

Kickstarter – Dungeon Slammers (mobile game) - bojo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1581854625/dungeon-slammers

======
bojo
For those interested in the development process, the game client is Unity3d +
TK2D, server infrastructure for tracking data Go + Riak (using my custom
riaken driver: [https://github.com/riaken/riaken-
core](https://github.com/riaken/riaken-core) ).

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

